# FLORIDA PANHANDLE RV PARKS



## GOODY (Aug 22, 2001)

WE ARE PLANNING ON SPENDING A MONTH FROM MID NOVEMBER TO MID DECEMBER IN THE FLORIDA PANHANDLE AREA. WE HAVE A 40' DEISEL PUSHER. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY RECOMMENDATIONS REGARDING RV PARKS IN THIS AREA?
THANKS
GOODY


----------



## JORO (Sep 9, 2001)

FLORIDA PANHANDLE RV PARKS

We would like to hear from anyone that  has advise to give us about workcamping.  We have did it for 2 summers at the same Campground.  I am finding that  we should have discussed  our working resposibilites & compensation in more detail.  We won't work there another season.   Here is what we recieved. 
1.  Site for 20 HRS work   
2.  $8.oo hour  after 20 hours of worwk.  We only had a E&W site, & dumped ourselves.  It was a nice site.  
3.  25% off store items.  
4.  We paid for our laundry in their coin opperated facilities that cost $1.25 for a washer & also dryers.  It cost us about $10.00 plus/week. 

We discovered that another workcamper that works here is only charged 15hrs/week for site & has full hook-ups. (He got the job on my husband reconmendation last year) My husband says we should be paid a honest hourly wage for working & pay our own monthly rent. I would like other full timers opinion on this. We did everything. Maintance, landscaping,cleaning bathrooms & cabins, working in office & store, including opening & closing for them.  We are very honest people & responcible.  Thanks JoRo


----------



## C Nash (Sep 9, 2001)

FLORIDA PANHANDLE RV PARKS

Hi JOPO,
Was this a private campground? Most of our camp grounds (State) in Al. will only give you a site with full hook-up. When did you host?  Was it a year ago?  Maybe they have lowered the hrs since you hosted.  I guess this would be  a raise.  Maybe some of the f-timers will be more help.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## golden (Sep 2, 2002)

FLORIDA PANHANDLE RV PARKS

Perdio key near pensacola has a good one. Alabama state park near Gulf Shores and Fort Pickens at Pensacola also OK


----------



## fjohn56 (Sep 3, 2002)

FLORIDA PANHANDLE RV PARKS

quote:
We would like to hear from anyone that  has advise to give us about workcamping.  We have did it for 2 summers at the same Campground.  I am finding that  we should have discussed  our working resposibilites & compensation in more detail.  We won't work there another season.   Here is what we recieved. 
1.  Site for 20 HRS work   
2.  $8.oo hour  after 20 hours of worwk.  We only had a E&W site, & dumped ourselves.  It was a nice site.  
3.  25% off store items.  
4.  We paid for our laundry in their coin opperated facilities that cost $1.25 for a washer & also dryers.  It cost us about $10.00 plus/week. 

======================================================================
I think $8.00/hr is an honest wage; what are you expecting? All the rest of it sounds to be pretty good to me, too. SO why haven't you asked the owners the reason for the discrepancy? Maybe he/she hasn't really thought about it, and was waiting for you to bring it up. (think about it!)  So you worked 40/hrs a week? 20 for your site, and another 20 for your own benefit? I don't see anything wrong with that. What is your complaint? That you didn't have a full service E/W/S/ site? You got a lot of nerve to complain, when you haven't even discussed things with the owners; to see if they would be willing to make amends over these (imagined?) slights. Just because you have been there before, SO WHAT? I would hope that you could be more understanding than it appears that you are; especially with dealing with the public. JMHO No offense meant, HONEST!

John
42'CC Affinity Tag 2000
'88 Ford Escort LX


----------



## lookn-ahead (Sep 3, 2002)

FLORIDA PANHANDLE RV PARKS

fjohn56,  
Dang brother take a chill pill!!  Sorta rough on JORO aren't you?   I suggest a trip in the country, sit by a quiet stream and feed the fish for a while.
I suspect the reality of having to 'pay' better than 50% of what he made just to stay there struck home.  I do agree that $8/hour is a fair wage for looking at passes at a gate, or pointing out campsites to guests, but if these guys are doing manual labor such as landscaping, bathroom scrubbing and other physically demanding work, then perhaps it is worth more.
I also suspect that these workcamper employers don't do this because they enjoy having us older folks around either.  We are a source of relatively cheap labor that does not actually take any cash from their businesses (there are generally always open sites in most campgrounds) and there is no associated benefits such as insurance and other things that are employee paid. These guys made the choice to work there and can make the choice to look for a beter benefits package.  I didn't hear complaining, I heard an expression of concern of inequity packages.
Is $8.00 an honest wage for this work?  Don't know.  Certainly there is not a line of non-retireds standing there waiting for an opening is there?  I also believe tha most McD's pay counter help more than this and offer benefits.  So....is this a legitimate complaint made by JORO?  



Edited by - lookn-ahead on Sep 03 2002  12:43:27 PM


----------

